
His spectrum “disorder” is a strength. Trillion Dollar “Bond King” interview - bretthowell
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34m0sXqfDxU
======
bretthowell
Posting because I think its about time the diversity discussion also includes
the negative labels which exclude people with different mental strengths
(ADHD, Aspergers to name a few). Our differences start at a genetic level,
gender, race, physical abilities and mental strengths. Reducing them each to a
label which can be portrayed as a binary good/bad misses the huge opportunity
of embracing the differences. If we empower each other to accentuate and
enhance our uniqueness instead of repressing it for conformity, then identify
how it can be best applied for maximum positive impact we will have a greater
chance to succeed as individuals, teams, nations and as a species.

